

My love for Opera - Why Opera is so much better than Firefox - lut4rp
http://rutsum.com/my-love-for-opera

======
acangiano
Opera needs a better logo. I find their current one rather uninspiring. Wait.
Am I hypothesizing that their logo affects their adoption rate? Yup, probably
more than we assume.

------
lut4rp
Submitted for rant^Wdiscussion reasons.

